# Dream clone



## Hydrobell (Sep 19, 2021)

go go gadget flower


----------



## pute (Sep 19, 2021)

Got a jungle going there my friend.


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 20, 2021)

Gonna be my Xmas green


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

What strandivar is that?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What strandiva is that?


I can never find a meaning for your word


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

it’s strandivar , not strain or cultivar , it is a word all the hip growers are using nowadays...

pay attention and try and keep up with the rest of the class k?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 20, 2021)

OK stradivarius it is


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 20, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> What strandivar is that?


Lol it's blue dream.. cloned it from the big one I was showing yall a few weeks ago


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hydrobell said:


> Lol it's blue dream.. cloned it from the big one I was showing yall a few weeks ago



sorry Mang , I will try and keep up with the class!

there are a few versions going around , do you know if yours is the Santa Cruz cut?


----------



## InPain (Sep 22, 2021)

My blue dream clone been running them a year now.  Great blueberry taste 11 week turn around from when I clip them off  50 to 60 grams in a 2 gallon pots


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 23, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> sorry Mang , I will try and keep up with the class!
> 
> there are a few versions going around , do you know if yours is the Santa Cruz cut?


No we got seeds from euro


----------



## InPain (Sep 24, 2021)

InPain said:


> My blue dream clone been running them a year now.  Great blueberry taste 11 week turn around from when I clip them off  50 to 60 grams in a 2 gallon pots


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Sep 30, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> it’s strandivar , not strain or cultivar , it is a word all the hip growers are using nowadays...
> 
> pay attention and try and keep up with the rest of the class k?
> 
> ...


Learned something new today haha!


----------

